# Ann Arbor Swap Wants / Needs



## catfish (Mar 2, 2020)

If there are any parts or badges you are looking for that I might have, and you are going to be at the Ann Arbor swap, PM me. If I have the item or items you need I will bring them to the swap meet. 

  Catfish


----------



## Mark Mattei (Mar 2, 2020)

Hi Ed, any luck on a badge for a Victor hard tire safety? Mark, 773-608-9004 .


----------



## catfish (Mar 2, 2020)

I'll see what I


Mark Mattei said:


> View attachment 1149454
> 
> View attachment 1149455
> 
> ...



Mark I will see what I have and get back to you.  Ed


----------

